# Porsche with dual motors?



## nedrapr (Mar 9, 2011)

Jambel said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I have had my Porsche 911 in the garage for a week and have started removing all the crap I don't need. It doesn't have an engine or transmission.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a cool project. I would advise against a motor on each wheel mostly for safety reasons. It's OK for small light electric vehicles like personal mobility scooters and Power Wheels that go like 5 mph. But on a highway going car, if you get in a runaway situation with one of the motors either from a welded contactor or controller malfunction you could be in trouble. You also wouldn't be able to use the same polarity on both motors. If you do you'll be spinning around.


----------

